# fruit beetle larvae



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

i'll try this question on here as i had no success in the reptile section. anyway i feed my waterdragon fruit beetle larvae/grub, i was wonderin wat other rep's can eat these as i'd like to start feeding them to whoever i can!!! :grin1: thanks , sam


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2007)

their tiny arent they?


----------



## sam316 (Mar 21, 2007)

no not at all. they are the size of waxworms at first and then they get really big and fat, seriously, they can be bigger than large hoppers/locusts!! :grin1:


----------



## reptilemanspoon (Aug 31, 2006)

i should imagine most lizards would probably eat them but dont quote me on that i dont think i've ever actually seen them before so i dont really know anything about them. but if theyre big and like meal worms and your water dragon takes them quite happily i should imagine other lizards would tolerate them fine.


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

where do you buy them from and what nurtition content do they have... they sound interesting


----------



## robje29 (Mar 10, 2007)

have you got enough to sell me some?


----------



## benni_84 (Jan 16, 2007)

Where do you get these from. im currently breeding waxies and mealies for my CWD's. They seem to love any kind of worms so a variety would be good for them. they get crix and locusts too but seem to enjoy worms more lol.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Fruit Beetle Grubs are ok for anything that is big enough to eat them. They come in peat, some animlas particularly monitors like digging them up!


----------



## pebbles (Jul 12, 2006)

I have fed one to my beardie but I would be careful cause they can and do nip your reptile. I brought mine from rickeeze


----------



## MrJsk (Jul 29, 2012)

benni_84 said:


> Where do you get these from. im currently breeding waxies and mealies for my CWD's. They seem to love any kind of worms so a variety would be good for them. they get crix and locusts too but seem to enjoy worms more lol.


These are very good, i order locusts AND roaches from there.. i ordered a bag of 100 large locusts on Sunday night they are arrived on Tuesday morning and 1 was dead..

Fruit Beetle Grubs & Breeding Kits | Ricks Livefood


----------



## scottology (Aug 8, 2008)

yep, they have big fangs and aint afraid to use them, fine if your lizard grabs them by the head, but mine once caught one by its tail and it reared up and bit my lizards nose, until he shook it off.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

How do you culture these then??? As I'm interested in starting??

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Bigger frogs (cane and Asian spiny toads, White's treefrogs, Cuban treefrogs, African bullfrogs, horned frogs etc etc) like them too.


----------



## vukic (Apr 9, 2010)

Any.caresheets on there's or tips to keeping them??? 

Sent from my LT18i using Tapatalk 2


----------

